# whats the best water filtration system that you get for your home?



## jdixon (Aug 9, 2021)

I am in the market for either a water filtration system for drinking water or putting a high-tech Culligan system in the house.
Any suggestions?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 9, 2021)

I have a reverse osmosis system for my drinking water...  A sediment filter, 2 charcoal filters, the main membrain, and then another charcoal filter on the waterline going to the fridge ... I'm on well water here in Fl. ..  anybody that has drank it has raved about how good it is ...


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 9, 2021)

Are you on city water, well water, or a rural water supply?
Also where are you located?
I'm on city (well) water with minimal chlorine treatment.
I use a softener set for 19 grains or somewhat high hardness.
Drinking water is softened water through a Brita pitcher.
No need for a primary filter in the house.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 10, 2021)

A RO system will lead to icemaker problems when hooked to a fridge,the pressure is lower than the required amount, the cost of filters and the ro membrane is $$$$ when time to replace. I run a water softener with a whole house sediment filter, you will be surprised at the stuff it catches from city water, it also reduces the chlorine


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 10, 2021)

jdixon said:


> I am in the market for either a water filtration system for drinking water or putting a high-tech Culligan system in the house.
> Any suggestions?



Are you having problems with the water or just being proactive? If your having problems what is wrong with it?  We lived in a house with sulfer in the water and had to treat/filter it.


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 10, 2021)

mike243 said:


> A RO system will lead to icemaker problems when hooked to a fridge,the pressure is lower than the required amount, the cost of filters and the ro membrane is $$$$ when time to replace. I run a water softener with a whole house sediment filter, you will be surprised at the stuff it catches from city water, it also reduces the chlorine


Not necessarily … there is a given pressure drop across the RO system (depends on particular system design), but effluent pressure is dependent on the influent pressure, less the drop across RO.  I have a whole house softening system, then split and run THAT to the RO system that feeds the refrigerator and a drinking water faucet at the kitchen sink. No problems.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 10, 2021)

Been working on them for over 20 years and if it wont give at least 30lbs of pressure and unlimited amount of water it will have problems. you run a pot of water and deplete the tank you will not get the proper water fill. you will get by but at some point it can and will cause problems. I am still employed working on fridges and water systems so I must've learned something from the classes ect over the years lol


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 10, 2021)

And I’ve designed water treatment plants for 40 years, several membrane plants. We are both right … it depends on the feed pressure to and delta across the RO, and yes pressure too low TO the fridge will be a problem. I’ve actually been critical of in home systems design and marketing … this one happened to be in the house when purchased, went through the whole thing, and actually not a terrible system. Can’t say the same for a lot of them out there, and preying on the naïveté and blind trust of many of their customers.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2021)

I’ve had an RO system, a distiller, and just a carbon filter. The distiller was the best tasting water, but you don’t get any minerals in your water. So if that is not a problem for you I would get a distiller. If you want some minerals then a RO system, is the next best bet. Right now I have a double carbon filter system, that takes out the majority of pathogens & impurities, and it seems to be working good for us. The water tastes good & I’m getting some minerals in my water, which I think is a good thing.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2021)

We have our own Well here.
All I have is a "Whole House" water filter, and a Water Softener with Iron Removal on everything except our front outside Frost-Free Spigot.
(Didn't want soft-water for watering the Plants & Flowers)

Bear


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 11, 2021)

Seems a bit redundant, but it really depends on what you are trying to "correct".  We are on well water with a lot of "rust" in it and a bit of a weird taste. We purchased from and had our system installed from a local company who installed large sediment filter, water softener, and then a carbon filter. We also have an RO system for drinking water. The sediment filter is orange within a couple days from the rust and needs to be changed about every other month (about $10). The carbon filter we change twice a year). Softener uses about 40 lbs of salt per month ($6).  The finished water is as good as anything I've bought in a bottle, and no rust in dishwasher, toilets, or sinks. The company mentioned this system is all that 95% of their customers need. But again that is in my area and my well. YMMV.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 11, 2021)

Most water softener will remove a certain amount of clear water iron but they have limits, have seen some wells that were not treatable to make good water, almost came out as red mud,


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 11, 2021)

On a well here. My water is high in both Iron and Arsenic. I have a "whole house" system installed in 2011 with two 2.5 Cu Ft. media canisters with control head and automatic backflush. The first one is straight forward iron removal media, and the second in line tank is with Lewatit FO 36 for the arsenic. 

The system was designed and installed by a local water service company. It wasn't cheap, but we have AMAZING water now. I test monthly, and still not picking up any iron or arsenic or anything else.

Just for reference.. Our local maximum contaminant level of arsenic is 0.01 MCL. Mine is testing around 0.192 MCL. Iron maximum is .3 MCL and mine is testing around 6.09.


----------



## MeatMaster19 (Nov 8, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I’ve had an RO system, a distiller, and just a carbon filter. The distiller was the best tasting water, but you don’t get any minerals in your water. So if that is not a problem for you I would get a distiller. If you want some minerals then a RO system, is the next best bet. Right now I have a double carbon filter system, that takes out the majority of pathogens & impurities, and it seems to be working good for us. The water tastes good & I’m getting some minerals in my water, which I think is a good thing.
> Al


What carbon filter do you use? I'm wondering about a water filter too. Worried about pesticides and stuff in my water. (I live next to farm fields) Edit: Meant to post this earlier. Do you like the looks of this one to get pesticides out? I see you've mentioned one from home depot but I'm worried I need something a lot more heavy duty. Thank you.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2022)

MeatMaster19 said:


> What carbon filter do you use? I'm wondering about a water filter too. Worried about pesticides and stuff in my water. (I live next to farm fields)



It is a GE unit that I bought from Home Depot several years ago. Just change the filters every 6-8 months, and it’s fine. No bad stuff in the water, no chlorine either.
Al


----------

